# Where would you wear your suit?



## Wolfheart1125 (Jul 22, 2011)

Pretty self explanatory... other than at a furry convention, where do you (or where would you if you don't have one yet) where your fursuit? It can be either a partial or full suit.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 22, 2011)

I wear it to a volunteer job at a local Headstart preschool. 
I wear it at halloween. 
Occassionally there's a great opportunity to wear my suit. I wore it to the college theater showing of "fantastic mr. fox". There is a local festival every year and I've been working with the administration to be able to do a bit of suiting because the theme is "story books" so yeah. If you're creative there's a ton of places.


----------



## Eske (Jul 22, 2011)

Honestly, if I ever got a suit, I'd love to do some kind of volunteering or something for kids.  c:  I think that would be fun.  I've heard of a lot of suiters doing things like this, and it just seems like a wonderful thing to do.  I know some local suiters around here who do stuff for animal shelter events and stuff, too -- I think that's pretty cool.

The only problem is that my chosen species is a bit 'out there', and probably wouldn't work too well for the kind of things I'd want to do. Should've been a generic wolf after all.  ):  

But going to the store and eating at restaurants?  Eh, no.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 22, 2011)

All of those options except home are great reasons to get your head checked. ._.


----------



## Naokishi (Jul 22, 2011)

I want to wear the first Quad I make at the side entrance to the lower level train I get on and scare the bageebies out of people XD One time I was standing there holding my panda (2.5ft monster he is XD) and this woman rounded the corner and screamed XD She thought juke was a real panda XD made my day that did X3


----------



## Fay V (Jul 22, 2011)

Blues said:


> All of those options except home are great reasons to get your head checked. ._.


If the person is thoughtful and know what they are doing at worst it is harmless, at best the prosuiters are doing things like helping small children, raising money for hospitals, and so on.

edit: read the poll. I'm a dumbass. you're right, most of those options are bad. there are rare occassions where you may be able to suit in those places, but i mean once in a blue moon.



Naokishi said:


> I want to wear the first Quad I make at the side entrance to the lower level train I get on and scare the bageebies out of people XD One time I was standing there holding my panda (2.5ft monster he is XD) and this woman rounded the corner and screamed XD She thought juke was a real panda XD made my day that did X3


It's shit like this that gives suiters a bad name outside cons. Purposefully going out to bother people is not okay.


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm actually about to bring my suit to Otakon Next weekend in baltimore.  I've got him and a Gray Fullbuster cosplay lined up for the weekend along with an unhealthy amount of yugioh and mtg.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jul 22, 2011)

If I were to get one, I might volunteer somewhere; at a hospital, a school, and entertain kids. Furmeets and cons, of course, or whenever it was truly appropriate. I wouldn't just randomly wear it to school or wear it at the mall or something.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 23, 2011)

I have worn them at fur-meets and also at functions where a business has specifically asked us to show up in suit. Also I have worn them to Halloween type events in the area.


----------



## Atti (Jul 23, 2011)

There's a Drive-in theater near my house. My family and I go to it every other weekend. Once my suit is finished and when the weather is cooler, I'll definitely go there.


----------



## Naokishi (Jul 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> If the person is thoughtful and know what they are doing at worst it is harmless, at best the prosuiters are doing things like helping small children, raising money for hospitals, and so on.
> 
> edit: read the poll. I'm a dumbass. you're right, most of those options are bad. there are rare occassions where you may be able to suit in those places, but i mean once in a blue moon.
> 
> ...



hey it'd only be a one time thing :3 I knew someone would come out with this and honestly if you in a quad your gonna scare the keek out of someone no matter where you go, its almost unavoidable unless your on the con-scene. that area as well is the usual meet place for us before we troll round the city :3 Its kinda unavoidable. And the woman who got scared by panda (completely unintentional) was perfectly fine and had a good laugh with me


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Jul 25, 2011)

Fay V said:


> edit: read the poll. I'm a dumbass. you're right, most of those options are bad. there are rare occassions where you may be able to suit in those places, but i mean once in a blue moon.



yeah I know they're bad options, but I didn't know where else people would wear a suit, hence the poll in the first place....


----------



## Inca_fox (Jul 25, 2011)

I wear mine EVERYWHERE!
Conventions, the Renaissance Fair, my uncle's aquaculture facility boats in the Chincoteague Bay during the family vacation (not the best idea cause all the white fur got really dirty. >.> ), to the mall, to stores, randomly walking down the street....you name it! 
I really enjoy interacting with people while I'm wandering around as Inca, but even more, I love watching their reactions to a giant 6ft tall fox skipping down the street!


----------



## Bir (Jul 25, 2011)

I would personally only where them...
Bowling
Fur meets
Ren Faire
Anime/Fur con (Bir would dress up as an anime character. XD)
On the train to the zoo (stupid, but I'd do it)


----------



## Foxfairy (Jul 25, 2011)

Furmeets (which include shopping, zoos, beaches, parks) and conventions, and sometimes around school or work on an appropriate holiday (x3 Halloween, Silly Hat Day, Groundhog Day, Bring your pet to work day)


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 25, 2011)

If I had a suit, I'd wear it at home, conventions and hanging out with friends


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 26, 2011)

"Eat at a resturant" Seriously, have you ever had a fursuit head on? I might want to do that dressed up as a Jellicle cat thou.

I am not kind to wear a fursuit for my every day life but on speciall occasions like outing in the town or on a picnick (without eating in the suit) or do some furry bowling with my furry friends would be fun. For me its all about the fun, not a lifestyle thing.


----------



## Arlo (Jul 26, 2011)

Bowling, cons, Halloween & other party-type events, public events (checking w/officials beforehand though), furmeets.  I'd love to suit for charity events/hospitals/etc. as well.  For me fursuiting is all about peforming.  It is great fun and I love making people smile and seeing how Arlo's character can brighten their day just a little bit.


----------



## Acegermanshepard (Jul 28, 2011)

I would wear mine at home when their is NO human around maybe sleeping kinda like a sleeping bag you wear. It gets really cold in the winter in northern Ireland. Maybe wear it whilst drumming if no one's there and lastly to piss my friends off.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

if i had one, i would first wear it at home, then wear it to school for halloween. for the mall, maybe.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 28, 2011)

A funeral.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> A funeral.


We should do this together. LET US CHEER UP OLD PEOPLE!


----------



## Acegermanshepard (Jul 28, 2011)

YES YES YES


----------



## Sar (Jul 30, 2011)

I went to school in a partial once. Noone could tell it was me. (I had clothes that I would wear usually on).Home, shopping would be good to goof about.Hanging out with amine friends has been done. But they saw through it kinda fast.Wouldnt go to a restaurant though, invade I spill something over it. Pub maybe.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 26, 2011)

A lot of the choices are places I would not usually wear a suit, but at the same time a lot of them are situational.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 26, 2011)

always at home, at cons, sometimes outside, in the winter


----------



## mesomelas (Aug 26, 2011)

Ski slopes
mountains/camping
Halloween
city events


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> We should do this together. LET US CHEER UP OLD PEOPLE!



I can totally see this going wrong haha.


----------



## Sar (Aug 26, 2011)

ArticSkyWolf said:


> if i had one, i would first wear it at home, then wear it to school for halloween. for the mall, maybe.


 mall is a good spot. Also local supermarket. FUN!


----------



## b-anon (Aug 26, 2011)

Adult movies?

was anyone gonna say that....?

(crickets.....crickets.....crickets......crickets......)


----------



## Fay V (Aug 26, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> mall is a good spot. Also local supermarket. FUN!



Not unless you want to be banned from the Mall for life.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 26, 2011)

Besides a con I would say, at home tho thats not to often.
To a fur meet.  A few times I have with friends.  If with a few others maybe, like Halloween, bowling, or like some kind of volunteer events.


----------



## isaxxsaix (Aug 27, 2011)

Ehh at home or a cosplay outing with my friends XD


----------



## Sar (Aug 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Not unless you want to be banned from the Mall for life.


Glad you brought that up. I play it safe and ask security and also the manager (out of suit) nicely before going in with the suit on. If they are not cool with it, its not the end of the world. You will just have find somewhere else to go to.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 27, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Glad you brought that up. I play it safe and ask security and also the manager (out of suit) nicely before going in with the suit on. If they are not cool with it, its not the end of the world. You will just have find somewhere else to go to.



ah yes. that's different then. I'm just so used to new suiters going "I'm gonna suit at the mall" and thinking they can walk in and be fine. The easter bunny does it, why can't I? >.<


----------



## Sar (Aug 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> ah yes. that's different then. I'm just so used to new suiters going "I'm gonna suit at the mall" and thinking they can walk in and be fine. The easter bunny does it, why can't I? >.<


 I like to plan stuff before I do it. Makes my life easier. ^_^


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm glad I read this thread.  I'm a fairly new suiter and there are a lot of public places that I had considered going in suit if I was furry friends, but I had not thought of asking permission, which now that I think about it, is extremely important.  However, I probably wouldn't have been able to find the courage to actually put the suit on in most of those places anyways


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2011)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> I'm glad I read this thread.  I'm a fairly new suiter and there are a lot of public places that I had considered going in suit if I was furry friends, but I had not thought of asking permission, which now that I think about it, is extremely important.  However, I probably wouldn't have been able to find the courage to actually put the suit on in most of those places anyways


 asking for permission is recommended as some places may have rules against wearing costumes/fursuits (not came across any that have.). Play it safe and ask to avoid hassle by security.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Aug 29, 2011)

once i get my partial suit (and the money to buy it) i am totally going to just wear it everywhere! i mean like putting it in my car and then putting it on when i get out and walking around the mall in it, going to where i work in it (and taking it off before i work) and things like that. it would be so fun!


----------



## Kaluna (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, when I get my fursuit I'm gonna wear it lots of places! It should be here within the next month or so.
I intend to take it to my university when I don't have classes, HSU is a really open-minded school and I'm confident that it will be received well.
I also plan to scope out a few stores and get permission to go suiting there.
Also, I want to find a preschool to suit at to make all the little kiddies smile. Fayv inspired me to do this because of all of the things I've seen her post about how rewarding it is.

Plus, I feel that my suit is a little more suitable for use outside of the fandom than some because it is a common species (Bernese mountain dog) and it is naturally colored. This means at the very least, I won't have to try to explain what I am while suiting.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

DarknessFlame said:


> once i get my partial suit (and the money to buy it) i am totally going to just wear it everywhere! i mean like putting it in my car and then putting it on when i get out and walking around *the mall in it*, going to where i work in it (and taking it off before i work) and things like that. it would be so fun!



Go here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/86032-Fursuiting-Guide

Read that guide. Then go to page 2 and read Deo's posts about going to a mall. I'll quote one here for you- 



Deo said:


> No malls. Malls are generally a bad place to suit,  especially if you do not call ahead and get clearance beforehand (which  most malls will not grant). Most malls have rules against wearing things  that cover the face completely. And in my younger furfag years I  experienced this firsthand. No mall shopping for me for a year (total  ban from all Simon operated malls in the U.S.). :c



Not trying to be a dick, this is a legit post. I've never fursuited before but I trust everything in that guide and what Deo said. You might benefit a lot from reading that guide (I have and by reading it I found a lot of good advice for my future when I DO start fursuiting)



Kaluna said:


> Plus, I feel that my suit is a little more suitable for use outside of  the fandom than some because it is a common species (Bernese mountain  dog) and it is naturally colored. This means at the very least, I won't  have to try to explain what I am while suiting.



I agree so much it's crazy (edited the first part of your quote out so this post isn't too long).

I'm planning the same for my suit. I want just a regular white tiger, then I'll just wear a tie with it.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 30, 2011)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> I'm glad I read this thread.  I'm a fairly new suiter and there are a lot of public places that I had considered going in suit if I was furry friends, but I had not thought of asking permission, which now that I think about it, is extremely important.  However, I probably wouldn't have been able to find the courage to actually put the suit on in most of those places anyways



listen if you would not walk into a place with a ski mask and trench coat, please do not try it in suit. Pleeease. Let's say 90% of places are totally okay with this. Now just imagine that one cop that doesn't see a cute animal person. They see a stranger, in a mask, in a baggy costume where weapons can easily be hidden (I swear to god I fit a big wooden sword in my suit once to prove a point), in a crowded area of people they are meant to protect. Just imagine how much your day will be ruined when the cop decides that he doesn't want to risk it in case the person in suit is an unhinged loony. 
It takes five minutes to get permission. a phonecall, an email. Often times it works out tenfold better if you take that time. I've been allowed into back rooms and "employees only" sections to take my head off because I called ahead and explained things.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 30, 2011)

Sledding, Ice Fishing, Bowling, Parades, Air Shows, and Renaissance Festivals


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 30, 2011)

If I'm shelving out several hundred dollars for a suit you better believe I'll make the most of it.


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't really believe in suiting. I'm not a furry myself, but I'm okay with the fandom; it's just a few nuts that give its reputation a bad name, nuts that *EVERY* community has. Overall, in my personal opinion (_my own, no one else's_), suiting seems to be taking it to a more serious level where people can become a little obsessed with becoming their fursona even further.

I'm open to contradictions. I only say this because I've seen innocent people suit around, and then they balance their entire lives, financial savings and actions around that one pastime.

In moderation is definitely okay, but going *everywhere* in a suit seems unhealthy, and like an escape from the reality of being human.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 30, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I don't really believe in suiting. I'm not a furry myself, but I'm okay with the fandom; it's just a few nuts that give its reputation a bad name, nuts that *EVERY* community has. Overall, in my personal opinion (_my own, no one else's_), suiting seems to be taking it to a more serious level where people can become a little obsessed with becoming their fursona even further.
> 
> I'm open to contradictions. I only say this because I've seen innocent people suit around, and then they balance their entire lives, financial savings and actions around that one pastime.
> 
> In moderation is definitely okay, but going *everywhere* in a suit seems unhealthy, and like an escape from the reality of being human.



Escapism is one of the many ways people keep sane. If it wasn't to the fandom, it'd be online to somewhere else. In the end the suit isn't only a person's desire to be more like their fursona. It's an outlet for certain stressors.


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 30, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Escapism is one of the many ways people keep sane. If it wasn't to the fandom, it'd be online to somewhere else. In the end the suit isn't only a person's desire to be more like their fursona. It's an outlet for certain stressors.



That is agreed, though as someone who's faced hardships in his life, I must honestly say that escapism is a terrible way to live. You cover up the ability to trudge through human pain with so many ideals; whether pills, excessive online usage, isolation, friendly facades or suiting.

I am okay with suiting as a pastime that doesn't consume someone's life entirely, but the pain of having an issue you need to cover up with a land of make-believe seems very unhealthy from a psychological standpoint.

I'm actually not saying this about the furry community; but any idea that one becomes consumed by. Furry-fandom isn't an illness. It's a legitimate sort of outlet.. but the people who forcibly take it to the next level to avoid the pain of being a man / woman, well.. running from problems and ignoring the issue deep down is what seems to be so off to me.

By all means, though, I'm very glad I can have a debate here without getting attacked. You have no idea how many places on the internet are full of socially-rejected teenagers with a narcissistic-complex these days. I'm just appreciative that someone knows I'm *not* directing my comment to furry-fandom, but to those who abuse the fandom like a substance.


----------



## mesomelas (Aug 30, 2011)

Jiangxi said:


> I don't really believe in suiting. I'm not a furry myself, but I'm okay with the fandom; it's just a few nuts that give its reputation a bad name, nuts that *EVERY* community has. Overall, in my personal opinion (_my own, no one else's_), suiting seems to be taking it to a more serious level where people can become a little obsessed with becoming their fursona even further.
> 
> I'm open to contradictions. I only say this because I've seen innocent people suit around, and then they balance their entire lives, financial savings and actions around that one pastime.
> 
> In moderation is definitely okay, but going *everywhere* in a suit seems unhealthy, and like an escape from the reality of being human.



You're a furry. Welcome.


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 30, 2011)

mesomelas said:


> You're a furry. Welcome.




THIS CAN'T BE POSSIBLE.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 30, 2011)

mesomelas said:


> You're a furry. Welcome.



Well...just because you are fine with the furry fandom doesn't mean you ARE one. I know lotsa people that like the fandom but don't identify themselves as furry. Really, the only person that decides whether or not they're a furry is themself.


----------



## Jiangxi (Aug 30, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Well...just because you are fine with the furry fandom doesn't mean you ARE one. I know lotsa people that like the fandom but don't identify themselves as furry. Really, the only person that decides whether or not they're a furry is themself.



I personally don't consider myself a furry. I only even have a fursona because they look cool, and I like weird animals.
That raises the question of what *constitutes* a furry.. I've heard there is no definition, but rather an individual outlook on what makes someone part of the fandom.

Overall, not a furry, but a furry-sympathizer, I guess? Whatever would be the right word!

Now, I shall go skitter elsewhere to avoid derailing this thread.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 30, 2011)

I can agree with the idea that it's seriously sick to cover up psychological issues, putting on a mask and trying to be someone you are not, but I think that is more rare than people let on. 
Honestly it's a lot of fun for me to put on a suit, I act differently because the suit requires it. you have to be more outgoing and animated. I can do the same thing out of suit, it's just different. It's just more of a stress relief/fun activity to go out and interact with others in this odd way. It takes the mundane actions of regular life and makes them completely surreal. that's something I really enjoy, just being able to have silly fun while doing something average. 
I worry for the people that want to be more like their fursona, and use the suit as a psychological crutch, but that's less inherent to suiting, anymore than using the internet will fuck you up psychologically.


----------



## confidential007 (Aug 30, 2011)

Other defining more than one place. 
I don't have a suit though. -_-


----------



## israfur (Aug 31, 2011)

Everywhere except for school and work. I mean after you take off the suit you still have to deal with those people because you're stuck with them.


Jiangxi said:


> furry-sympathizer


Furry-appreciator's more like it. 
I haz no needz for ur sympathy >;O


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't vote because, assuming it didn't violate dress codes, I'd wear a suit every where, but not every day. Like, it wouldn't be a regular outfit. But some days you feel like getting dressed up, some days you feel like wearing a fursuit. Same dif.


----------



## Dusque (Sep 16, 2011)

i go to a charter school, so i can wear whatever i want. as soon as i finish my suit im gonna wear it there.


----------



## Sar (Sep 17, 2011)

SpartaDog said:


> I didn't vote because, assuming it didn't violate dress codes, I'd wear a suit every where, but not every day.


Then tick all the boxes. It's a multiple choice poll after all.


----------



## Bir (Sep 17, 2011)

Peoples are silly.

I am expecting to have my head done in the near future (Already paid for it, already got personally fitted, blah blah)

And I plan to keep it SAFE.

I want it to last years and years. I will wear it to conventions and the Ren Faire. But mostly, I'll probably wear it with just my friends, when I'm relaxing. I can see myself wearing it for a nap by the lake, or on a trail walk, or at a theme park/festival of sorts...

I wouldn't wear it anywhere where it's not generally acceptable to dress or act stupidly, and I certainly wouldn't wear it anywhere that could get it severely dirty or damaged. To put it short, that is. 

However, as much as I could plan and plan to wear my suit places, I know most of the time I'm just going to wear it at home and simply enjoy it.

Oh, and to raves. Hell yes, raves.


----------

